# fluffy smokey kandy



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lately ive been really missing fluffy snoopy and kandy so though i would share some pics of them.

kandy the lab she was a great girl she was verry much our dog she wound let anyone fight in frount of her she would bark like mad and get inbetween any argement lol she also liked nothing more but to rip people tops off hahahaha bless her. she alway got on with fluffy but not snoopy and she loved being huged and petted and was and always will be loved

snoopy the black and white cat she was very much my sister cat but lovely to us all we saved her from being eaten by a snake and everyone though she wouldnt make it but she was a fighter and pulled thou never giving up she love to be indoors and lay on my sister bed and play with fluffy alot sometime fight with him but the got on.snoopy was a night mare at the vets thou she used to go completely mad bless her she will alway be a cat ill never forget for her share will to live and fight all her problem she alway in our hearts

fluffy the gray and white one my baby he was i used to go every where with him dress him up in pink and put him in my dall pram when i was little he loved it all he was such a loveable cat always giving hugs and when he had to spend time away from me at the vets he got out of his cat basket and raped his paws around my neck and wount let go the vets said they never seen a cat miss someone so much we had a close bound he would never be far when i was sad or needed a hug and he used to get in my bed under the covers and lay on my arm and sleep there all night i miss him so much it hurts it feels still wrong without him cos he was sooo special to me and left a forever mark on my heart and ill always be greatful to have know him and been touch by his love for me hope your happy on rainbow bridge  youll always be in my heart.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awwww hun i can understand everything you said there ((((((hugs)))))) sometimes you just get one pet that melts your heart strings way too much and they leave us and leave a hole in our hearts , we will never forget them and they will always stay in our hearts forever , you gave them all the best life ever and remember all the good times you had ,focus on them and the happy times ,((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, just read your post and your pics, 

They sure know how to get into our hearts dont they,

Pics are gorgeous of kandy, fluffy and snoopy x

Take care x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Hey, just read your post and your pics,
> 
> They sure know how to get into our hearts dont they,
> 
> ...


Yeah they really really do thank you for reading it I miss them a lot


----------

